# Declined a Job Offer because of Anxiety.....



## angelrawr7 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey everyone, haven't logged in a while :blush(tho I should really log in more often... sighs) 

I'll quickly rundown what happened. Around January, I was an Intern at this one place. I absolutely hated the place, so I kept applying to job postings in hopes to get another offer. I "blindly" applied to this one position, thinking, "Hey, they don't need experience! That's me!" and I applied. Fast forward a week ago, (I left that internship btw), I had to do an interview for the position I applied to. It took me a while to remember what I applied for, and then it dawned to me that it was a rather unknown position that I had no idea what to do. (It was related to my field of study, but I never did anything like it before..)

But, I told myself to just go for the interview. Took lot's of tears, courage and some more tears to bring myself to go and so I did. The interview went alright, but already knew, it wasn't really my cup of tea. The interviewer was nice and wasn't loud and crazy. 

Few days passed, didn't hear from them..until now. They technically offered me the position, and for the whole day was left debating what to do. Of course, I broke down several times (including now as I type this). I took everything into consideration, the location, the pay, the job itself, the new people I have to meet (yikes! >.<)....and my mental health. 

And so, I declined it, as stated in the title. I declined it, majorly because of my Social Anxiety.... I can't seem to bear going into an unknown environment and put myself out there to talk to my coworkers. Typing it now, I can't help but feel pathetic and disappointed at myself. Over the years of my unemployment, I was trying to find work because I felt like "that was what I'm supposed to do."...but in the end, I just want to be happy. And working at a job will only bring more stress and anxiety in my life. I know some will say, working helps their social anxiety.... I wish I could feel the same. :'( 

Anyways, sorry for the random blob of text...just wondering, if anyone else were in the same boat as I am.... :afr:help


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

Have you seen the work place yet? Like the work environment and what type of work you are doing will play a huge part in your anxiety. I actually quit a job because it was too "open" like everyone all worked together on the same floor in non separated desks and I hated it because I couldn't concentrate. Maybe see if you would be working at like your own desk or something and how much you would be interacting with people and whatnot. It would be easier to get used to if there is a place for you to work alone when you start to feel too stressed.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Yes i get stressed by the prospect of a new job and sometimes look for ways to talk myself out of it. I didn't want to take my current job but in the absence of alternatives i really couldn't afford to turn it down.


----------



## angelrawr7 (Oct 30, 2014)

dj51234 said:


> Have you seen the work place yet? Like the work environment and what type of work you are doing will play a huge part in your anxiety. I actually quit a job because it was too "open" like everyone all worked together on the same floor in non separated desks and I hated it because I couldn't concentrate. Maybe see if you would be working at like your own desk or something and how much you would be interacting with people and whatnot. It would be easier to get used to if there is a place for you to work alone when you start to feel too stressed.


 @dj51234 I only went into one of the rooms for the interview. Wasn't able to get a full grasp at what the working conditions were like. I can only imagine it had a lot of open space and everyone was crammed into one room. (The building was very small) :/ It's probably too late now since I already sent the email to them... sighs


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

angelrawr7 said:


> @dj51234 I only went into one of the rooms for the interview. Wasn't able to get a full grasp at what the working conditions were like. I can only imagine it had a lot of open space and everyone was crammed into one room. (The building was very small) :/ It's probably too late now since I already sent the email to them... sighs


Aww keep looking, you will find something that fits you eventually.


----------



## angelrawr7 (Oct 30, 2014)

andy0128 said:


> Yes i get stressed by the prospect of a new job and sometimes look for ways to talk myself out of it. I didn't want to take my current job but in the absence of alternatives i really couldn't afford to turn it down.


 @andy0128 Wish I had more reasons to not turn it down. The cons were just too much, I guess. Sighs Well...the search continues... >.<


----------

